# CRAZY PEOPLE!!!! I mean C R A Z Y !!!!!



## EOS_JD (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.videobycarol.com/Home_Page/MissionNotImpossible.html :lmao: :lmao: 

This is the worst intrusion I've ever seen!

then I seen this..... http://www.videobycarol.com/Home_Page/BusyBeePhotographers.html the end is a classic!   

then there is the friend who is a photographer - be aware of the videographer http://www.videobycarol.com/Home_Page/GroomObstruction.html
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Garbz (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes there is nothing more irritating than having a photographer run up and down in front of a wedding. I was at a wedding on Saturday, not as photographer but I did bring my camera, and at least I had the decency to stand on the side and get some shots. But hey if the primary photographer is going to be a friend of the groom (not me) you do get what you pay for; In this case some guy definitely underdressed for the ocasion, using a point and shoot digicam. At least he didn't stand in front of the groom during the procession, but I doubt he took very good photos either :S


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh!  That would be so irritating!  hahaha, how obnoxious!


----------



## zaramuni (Apr 3, 2007)

hahahaha...at least I'm not the only one that suffers from intrusions!


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 3, 2007)

Can you believe those guys! Wouldn't last 2 minutes in the UK!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 5, 2007)

The first one says the couple liked it.  I bet it made them feel like rock stars.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 5, 2007)

hahah i remember those. always a good watch 

i bet they'd be shocked to find out that you can actually buy lenses that go over 70mm.


----------



## dewey (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL!!!  I wouldn't have been surprised to see one of them start talking on a cell phone.


----------



## craig (Apr 6, 2007)

The sped up video is definitely giving a one sided view here. I mean the photographers are just doing their job. Whatever it takes to get the shot... Never (basically) shot a wedding, but I have shot gala balls at museums etc. The client knows that I will be getting the money shot. "Takes less then a second". 

The photographers in the first vid are a bit overwhelming. Someone was paying a lot of money to have their wedding photographed. I have been to a lot of weddings. Generally these guys know when to get up close and when to stay out of the sight line.

Love & Bass


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 6, 2007)

craig said:


> The sped up video is definitely giving a one sided view here. I mean the photographers are just doing their job. Whatever it takes to get the shot... Never (basically) shot a wedding, but I have shot gala balls at museums etc. The client knows that I will be getting the money shot. "Takes less then a second".
> 
> The photographers in the first vid are a bit overwhelming. Someone was paying a lot of money to have their wedding photographed. I have been to a lot of weddings. Generally these guys know when to get up close and when to stay out of the sight line.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
The photographers are indeed "doing their job" but VERY BADLY!

Watch a true pro. Wedding photography is different from any other type of photography (very different from Gala Balls and museums)!


----------



## dewey (Apr 6, 2007)

"Whatever it takes to get the shot" is for news photographers, not wedding photographers.  I would love to be able to stand in the isle during the ceremony, but you just can't... it's disrespectful and tacky.


----------



## craig (Apr 7, 2007)

This is one the reasons I can not shoot weddings. I would fully be up in the brides and grooms face. 

Love & Bass


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 7, 2007)

craig said:


> This is one the reasons I can not shoot weddings. I would fully be up in the brides and grooms face.
> 
> Love & Bass




couldn't this be solved by finding locations beforehand and using longer lenses?


----------



## craig (Apr 7, 2007)

It could, but I refuse to do it.

Love & bass.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## quixoticsage (May 28, 2007)

WELLL...  im new to this and can see OBVIOUSLY that was WRONG.  wow.  

Respect space.  Respect others. I know what not too do, thats for sure.  Set aside and hour before the wedding for the pictures and at the rehearsal perhaps... but the actual ceremony... stand back and ZOOM in...  sheesh.  People can be so... well...  I cant be too mean here... or not enough?

thanks for this eye opener.


----------

